# temperature gauge fluctuating



## mandy0038 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1999 Nissan Altima and for the past few weeks the temperature gauge has been fluctuating from normal to below normal, seems to happen only when i step on the gas?
I have tried going through a few posts already and i read somewhere about checking the sending unit. I am just not sure where to find the sending unit? If anyone can help me out that would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## asby69 (Dec 22, 2006)

mandy0038 said:


> Hi, I have a 1999 Nissan Altima and for the past few weeks the temperature gauge has been fluctuating from normal to below normal, seems to happen only when i step on the gas?
> I have tried going through a few posts already and i read somewhere about checking the sending unit. I am just not sure where to find the sending unit? If anyone can help me out that would be much appreciated. Thanks!



Same thing happened on my son's 97. Found out it was a loose connection at the temp sensor (on the engine).


----------

